# New B&M mini herf...



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Diesel and I met up today with n3uka to check out a new shop that opened up near me.It's their sixth store in the area.The place is beautiful!
After the herf we met up with my in laws to eat at a new Italian place next door
:dr Addiction called before we ate and said he had a box of cigars for the troops and was steaming toward our AO(WOO HOO)So we walked back over and met him to share a birthday smoke with him,get bombed by him and to bomb him:r
I only have couple pics from earlier whem Bryan wasn't there...one heading out and one at the shop.Dave has some more pics to come...


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys were Pimpin in the covertible.

Nice. Smiles on everyone. Looks like you guys had a good time there.:ss


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Very kewl Dave, I've been trying to remember where I saw a shirt like yours, I remember now. The barber shop when I was still in the Corps. I love those shirts man.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool Dave, very cool. Nice car too:ss


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

The guy on the right on the last picture, should smoke another Cigar, He seems to not be happy yet...

Just kidding, Very coool


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

sounds like fun had by all :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great time, wish I could have made it. The whole having your birthday and wedding anniversary two days apart thing means that this week is shot as far as making outside plans for years to come.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

It was a great day. The weather was perfect for a ride in the conv. 
We were part of the first 50 in the door so we each got a diamond crown  
For their grand opening they had anejos in stock. :dr

We headed back to the house for a little and I played fetch with the pooches until we were both tired.










The dinner was exceptional.










It was great to welcome in a new b&m and to enjoy a smoke with Bryan for his birthday. It was just one of those days that every thing was perfect. Friendship, cigars, food.

Looking forward to the next herf. :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i was soo looking forward to this day, then I remembered that I had a wedding to attend. Not that the wedding was a disappointment in anyway, but still i did miss out on that day.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

twas a good time.......


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks like I missed out on some good times.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey mike, no pics from leesburg?


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Nope, forgot to take my camera, sorry about that.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Diesel and I met up today with n3uka to check out a new shop that opened up near me.It's their sixth store in the area.The place is beautiful!
> After the herf we met up with my in laws to eat at a new Italian place next door
> Addiction called before we ate and said he had a box of cigars for the troops and was steaming toward our AO(WOO HOO)So we walked back over and met him to share a birthday smoke with him,get bombed by him and to bomb him:r
> I only have couple pics from earlier whem Bryan wasn't there...one heading out and one at the shop.Dave has some more pics to come...


That's hot!!!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Glad it was a good time, I'll have to check out the new location soon.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like a good time! Thanks for the picture and hope to get herfing with you real soon!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> Glad it was a good time, I'll have to check out the new location soon.


They are going to have a Grand Opening event in July. I plan to return for it


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

When is the grand opening?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Wish I could have attended, but had a good time with everyone at LC&P!!!

Might make it for the grand opening in July!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice, guys. That looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------

